
Please Stop Sending Terrifying Alerts to My Cell Phone - computator
https://www.wired.com/story/please-stop-sending-terrifying-alerts-to-my-cell-phone/
======
pwg
My solution was to, as one of the setup steps when initializing my phone, go
into setup and disable every alert that the phone would let me disable (which,
thankfully, was all of them other than the 'presidential alerts').

The problem is that those in these agencies who gain an easy 'alert channel'
fail to remember and learn from the fable of "The boy who cried wolf". Too
many alerts, or too many low value alerts, and no one wants to hear any of
them, diminishing the usefulness of the alerts system.

~~~
JohnFen
I took it one step further -- I use a ROM that simply doesn't support those
alerts in the first place.

